# waiting times



## RachelC27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi girls, have my self funded planning appt on August 16th, anybody know wot sort of wait there is after that, somebody told me 2day that theres another wait between 3-6months due for egg collection at the moment, does any body know if this is accurate?
X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not a clue but 3 to 6 months sounds extreme for self fundin


----------



## RachelC27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah thats what I thought, hoping the lady I was talking 2 has just got her wires crossed or something, she did say it was happening 2 her sister at the moment tho, was face painting at the time, didnt seem an appropriate time 2 ask lots of questions and then she dissapeared by the time i had finished. Thanks for replying tho, if I can find out anymore I'l post the Info X


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Rachel

Welcome to the site I hope you don't mind but I have added your appointment date to our tx thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=241028.msg3896277#msg3896277

It all depends on how busy the clinic is I think the next cycle dates at the moment are September just because August have been taken will all depend on when your cycle is and how busy they are on your estimated dates on the NHS cycles the longest I waited was tweo months so I would be surprised if its that long. I have my appointment on 22nd July I'll ask them for you and post up

Jules x


----------



## RachelC27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Jules that wud be fab, hope everything goes well at your appt x


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi, i just had treatment scheduling date and they couldn't fit me in until 12th october and then i don't expect i'll start treatment until december hopefully it will come round quickly.
sam.


----------

